

Emotion based Captchas: the Civil Rights Captcha - lsiebert
http://captcha.civilrightsdefenders.org/

======
9mit3t2m9h9a
I wonder if it is actually an effective way to brainwash reactions into
people.

I wouldn't hope to achieve anything net-positive when the "correct" reaction
to the fact that some official in Albania said something intolerant is that
you are "frightened". Even envy - envy of lack of accountability - would be a
more realistic answer, in my opinion.

------
lsiebert
Not connected to the project, but I saw it, and thought it was an interesting
approach. The specific instance isn't something I'd use, but reading
comprehension for emotional content combined with ordinary CAPTCHA methods may
work better against bots.

------
hugh4life
The only thing worse than advertisement captchas is thought crime captchas.

------
roopeshv
this is the wrong way to approach the captchas. you can't just say the right
emotion is that of empathy, and anything else is wrong.

